# Mk2 VR6 Rad Setup



## FatLipDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys. This is the 3rd rad/ crossmember setup iv tried that hasnt worked. I now have the vr6 passat crossmember and corrado vr6 rad support. For some reason i cant get the corrado rad to sit nice on the corrado support. First off, the rads little mounting posts dont even align with any of the holes on the rad support. Second, the lower rad hose flange is being interfered by the passat crossmember. 






























Before this i had tried the passat crossmember with mk2 rad support and rad but the rad would touch my sri so i had to scrap that. 

Any ideas what im missing here?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

That doesn't look like a Corrado radiator carrier. The Corrado carrier mounts the rad above the crossmember and at about a 20 degree angle to the motor.

Might be easier to just scrap the carrier and build brackets off the front crossmember. That way you can hang the radiator where ever you want it.


----------



## FatLipDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Ya another user said the same thing.

I wonder if a mk3 rad would fit on the passat support


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

That is definitely not a Corrado Rad support. It is a passat.

A Corrado VR Rad support is what you need. Mk3 will not work for the same reason a Mk3 Cross member will not. You could modify a G60 Rad support slightly (Rad sits more on an angle with the VR to clear the ALT and intake so you could modify the G60 if you had to.)

Cross member you have is fine.

Pic of VR Rad support. Note: everything you see there is pretty much the Rad support (over the cross member which is hidden).


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

I ditched the cross member all together on mine and ran a mishimoto mk3 radiator on a set of tabs I welded to the front cross member.


----------



## FatLipDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Great info. Thanks so much for the help. 

Im gonna go with mk2 rad support and corrado rad for the time being.


----------

